# Akios Shuttle 666



## beach#r (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Tommy,

How much side to side movement should there be in a properly adjusted spool on the Akios 666 Shuttle? Thanks as always.

Carl Chapman
New Bern


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Carl,

Just a slight side to side "knock".

If you can feel it, it's enough.

Too much slop can set up a vibration and it also makes it hard for the magnets do their job properly. if the spool is moving side to side the magnetic field is not constant.

Too tight (bad thing) putts pressure on the inner race of the spool bearings and can cause premature bearing failure. End caps should never be used for cast control on an Ultra Cast (bearings in spool) style reel. Mags, brake blocks and oil to control fluff.

Tommy


----------

